# 1984 Olympic Cycling Photos



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's taken me a little while to get these photos scanned and edited, but since the Olympics are going on, I figured I'd post them on my website.
There are photos from the mens and womens road races in Mission Viejo as well as the 4K Individual Pursuit finals at the Olympic velodrome in Dominguez Hills.










*Click HERE to check out the photos*


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh man. Great photos and commentary. Thanks.

I met Eddie B in San Diego. I was just out having a "play day" on the track one morning when I thought no one else was there. Apparently he and his crew were waiting patiently for me to finish messing around. He was pretty cool, stopped to give me some words of encouragement. I knew who he was, but was too shy to say anything.

Great story to go along with that pic you traded them for.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Great story to go along with that pic you traded them for.


Small world....


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! Excellent. I lived in Mission Viejo at the time and took some pictures as well - I have no idea where there are - time to go searching form them.

Love looking at the steel framed bikes! Beautiful.

Is it me, or do riders back then look bigger (bulkier, more muscular) than they do today?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Is it me, or do riders back then look bigger (bulkier, more muscular) than they do today?


Seems like the track guys, especially the sprinters, have always been pretty burly.
Of course that era of track cycling was dominated by Eastern Europeans, pretty sure they were using dietary supplements.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos and the stories.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The pic of rider #125...is that Miguel Indurain?


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> The pic of rider #125...is that Miguel Indurain?


I'm not sure. I was unable to find the race start list with rider numbers anywhere on the internet, after all, it was twenty eight years ago.
Indurain was in the road race, but he dropped out before the finish.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

omg...hairnets...!

so old-school cool...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

ronbo613 said:


> I'm not sure. I was unable to find the race start list with rider numbers anywhere on the internet, after all, it was twenty eight years ago.
> Indurain was in the road race, but he dropped out before the finish.


I would bet this is Indurain. If it is, you got a shot of him before the withdrew from the race. Nice shot!

///hope you don't mind me posting it in this thread. 

.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> ///hope you don't mind me posting it in this thread.


Not at all. If anyone can positively identify any of the riders in the photos, that would be great. I know that Roy Knickman and Thurlow Rogers are probably the American riders in a couple of the road racing photos, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

That's Phinney, center left. Those big biceps.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Kiefel, 2nd left.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Thurlow leading Alexi


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting! I was 14 living in Mission Viejo when the race was held. It went right behind my house, literally. It was the start of my love affair with the bike. Very cool. 

I have a photo of the men race taken by photographer with his new camera, it's halfway blurry, he did not know how to set the camera right. But it came out awesome. .


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for posting those pics!! That is Marianne Berglund on the left

Also a funny story.. when I had just started racing back in the late 80's or early 90's, I was a cat 4, and they put together this big downtown nighttime crit with a bunch of pro's.. for the women - Marianne Bergland was there along with I think Reb. Twigg and many other BIG names... so they needed women there to make the field look big, so I was called along with all the other locals to fill out the womens field!! I lasted about 4 or 5 laps, it was SO fast.. I was crossed eyed.. We were all laughing that we couldn't believe they let us 4's line up with world champion's etc.. thank God no one was taken out!!


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Thurlow leading Alexi


That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure



> Kiefel, 2nd left.


Yep, got him ID'd correctly, he's in a couple photos.



> That's Phinney, center left. Those big biceps.


If that's Davis, then maybe that's him in the photo below as well, or maybe Roy Knickman?










Steel frames with chrome forks, hairnets, toeclips; cycling has come a long way. I wonder if any of the bikes in the 2012 road race were made of any kind of metal.

Also, compared to major sporting events today, these Olympics, in one of the world's largest cities, had very light security. Even as an photographer with no credentials(the press pass from the surfing magazine I was working for would not have done much good), I was able to go just about anywhere I wanted. That changed in 1996 with the Centennial Park bombing; a couple days later, at the inaugural Olympic mountain bike race, they had soldiers and government security personnel everywhere.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

ronbo613 said:


> That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure
> 
> 
> Yep, got him ID'd correctly, he's in a couple photos.
> ...



I think??? This photo is coming off the decent of Vista Del Lago onto Margarete Blvd. Its been a few years. I still have my steal frame bianchi from this time period. It's now just hanging in the garage for looks. I tried to ride it about a year ago, brutal compared to today's stuff. Remember when helmets were optional? Yes cycling has come a long way.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Very cool!!

Thanks!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

How could you miss my man Manuel Youshimatz???

Just kidding... thanks for sharing!! Very cool pics!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ronbo613 said:


> If that's Davis, then maybe that's him in the photo below as well, or maybe Roy Knickman?.


yup that's Phinney.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

hey folks also check out this old thread for some cool pix from back in the day

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/80s-racing-pix-128454.html


----------



## GazzaTMB (Jan 21, 2006)

ronbo, thank you so much for posting those photos. great stuff. brings back wonderful memories for me.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> ronbo, thank you so much for posting those photos. great stuff. brings back wonderful memories for me.


It was my first Olympic games and the biggest bike race I'd ever seen, by far. It was quite exciting.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

ronbo613 said:


> Seems like the track guys, especially the sprinters, have always been pretty burly.
> Of course that era of track cycling was dominated by Eastern Europeans, pretty sure they were using dietary supplements.


Indeed.









They made amazing bikes, too. Here's the 1989 FES time trial bike.


----------

